# Eclipse-sdk unstable [RISOLTO]

## skypjack

Salve a tutti...

Forse sono un id**ta io, ma non ne vengo a capo!!

Cercando di installare eclipse instabile (vorrei la versione ultima uscita, visto che la stabile è un pò indietro), ottengo un:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <dev-java/java-config-1.3 (is blocking dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12  7 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.30  16 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7 [1.2.11-r1] 14 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12 [1.4.2.03-r2] USE="doc -nsplugin (-X%*) (-alsa%*) (-browserplugin%) (-mozilla%)" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 37 kB

```

Ora, quel pacchetto bloccato come lo tolgo?

Le ho provate di tutte, a parte una che ora è troppo tardi per provare ma che forse è il problema: installare il jdk per java 1.5!!

Ergo, come lo risolvo?

E se volessi installare jdk1.5 anzichè jdk1.4 come procedo?

Mi spiego, ho installato blackdown e attivato il flag USE java.

Ammetto di aver fatto forse un pò di casino!!

Come procedo? Cosa lascio? Cosa tolgo? Come risolvo?

AIUTO!!

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte...Last edited by skypjack on Sun Oct 01, 2006 10:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-500987-highlight-.html

----------

## skypjack

Mia colpa, mia colpa, mia grandissima colpa...

Procedendo, cosa mi consigli? Blackdown o sdk-jdk?

Tieni conto che in ogni caso ho bisogo di java 1.5...

----------

## grentis

io consiglio il java della sun

----------

## skypjack

Ok... Ed era ciò su cui avevo mirato.

Il fatto è che ho installato nel sistema il blackdown, ma quest'ultimo non è nel file world, ergo non capisco se è installato come dipendenza di qualcosa o come conseguenza di qualche flag USE.

Come faccio a scoprirlo?

Ad ogni modo, per java 5, devo smascherare il sun-jdk unstable, erro?

----------

## X-Drum

intanto come riportato dal 3d che ho linkato

devi smascherare i vari java-config.

successivamente se intendi installare dev-java/sun-jdk

dato che al momento è masked (~) ma funziona, l'ho provato

su varie macchine dove non potevo farne a meno,

devi aggiungere al tuo /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08
```

e riprovare ad emergere sun-jdk

----------

## skypjack

Non per deludere, ma la tua soluzione non funziona!!

Consiglio, come da un post inglese, di disinstallare java-config 1.3 e procedere poi con l'installazione...

----------

## X-Drum

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Non per deludere, ma la tua soluzione non funziona!!
> 
> Consiglio, come da un post inglese, di disinstallare java-config 1.3 e procedere poi con l'installazione...

 

per carità nessuna delusione a me ha risolto il problema

se hai trovato un altro modo per aggirare il problema meglio cosi!  :Smile: 

----------

## skypjack

Il problema ora è che emerge mi vuole installare blackdown ad ogni costo!!

Non posso avere un sistema senza blackdown? Uffa!!

Ma da cosa può dipendere? USE flags? Dipendenze? Aiuto!!

Come faccio a impedirlo?

----------

## Onip

prova ad aggiungere -t fra le opzioni di emerge, così vedi chi è che lo vuole

----------

## skypjack

Oops... Questa non la sapevo... Ergo, da:

```

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] games-arcade/blobwars-1.04

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.5-r1  USE="gif jpeg png tiff"

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11  USE="X alsa arts dga directfb fbcon opengl svga xv -aalib -esd -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11-r1  USE="doc"

[nomerge      ]     app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7  USE="doc qt3 tetex"

[nomerge      ]      media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2  USE="X java perl python -cairo -guile -lua -ocaml -php -ruby -static -tcltk"

[nomerge      ]       dev-lang/swig-1.3.25  USE="doc java perl python -guile -php -ruby -tcl -tk"

[nomerge      ]        virtual/jdk-1.4.2

[ebuild  N    ]         dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r2  USE="X alsa doc nsplugin -browserplugin -mozilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]          dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1  0 kB

```

Vorresti dirmi che il colpevole è blobwars, uno dei giochi più belli della storia dei computer?

Dimmi se sbaglio (su chi è il problema, sul fatto che il gioco sia unico non si discute!!)

----------

## Onip

 *less /usr/portage/games-arcade/blobwars/blobwars-1.04.ebuild wrote:*   

> DEPEND=">=media-libs/libsdl-1.2.5
> 
>         media-libs/sdl-mixer
> 
>         media-libs/sdl-ttf
> ...

 

Chiaramente il colpevole non è il gioco, ma qualche sua dipendenza. Io punterei su virtual/jdk-1.4.2 hai smascherato la 1.5.0 ?

----------

## skypjack

Allora, smacherando virtual/jdk-1.5.0, ottengo:

```

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper (is blocking dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1)

[nomerge      ] kde-base/quanta-3.5.2  USE="arts doc kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -debug -tidy -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/klinkstatus-3.5.2  USE="arts kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6  USE="alsa arts cups doc kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility spell ssl tiff -acl -debug -jpeg2k -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -xinerama -zeroconf"

[nomerge      ]    net-dns/libidn-0.5.15  USE="doc java nls -emacs"

[nomerge      ]     virtual/jre-1.4.2

[nomerge      ]      virtual/jdk-1.4.2

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r2  USE="X alsa doc nsplugin -browserplugin -mozilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1  0 kB

[nomerge      ] games-arcade/blobwars-1.04

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.5-r1  USE="gif jpeg png tiff"

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11  USE="X alsa arts dga directfb fbcon opengl svga xv -aalib -esd -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11-r1  USE="doc"

[nomerge      ]     app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7  USE="doc qt3 tetex"

[nomerge      ]      media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2  USE="X java perl python -cairo -guile -lua -ocaml -php -ruby -static -tcltk"

[nomerge      ]       dev-lang/swig-1.3.25  USE="doc java perl python -guile -php -ruby -tcl -tk"

[ebuild  NS   ]        virtual/jdk-1.5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]         dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08  USE="X alsa doc nsplugin -examples -jce" 48,338 kB

[ebuild  NSF  ]          dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.5.0  44,565 kB

[ebuild  N    ]          dev-java/java-config-2.0.30  16 kB

[ebuild  N    ]           dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12  7 kB

```

Ergo, direi di smascherare anche il runtime environment per java. Bene, ottengo:

```

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper (is blocking dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1)

[nomerge      ] net-wireless/kdebluetooth-1.0_beta1-r2  USE="arts xmms -debug -irmc -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/konqueror-3.5.2  USE="arts java kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2  USE="arts hal kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -debug -ldap -openexr -samba -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22  USE="crypt gdbm java pam ssl -authdaemond -berkdb -kerberos -ldap -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom"

[nomerge      ]     virtual/jdk-1.4.2

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r2  USE="X alsa doc nsplugin -browserplugin -mozilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1  0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/quanta-3.5.2  USE="arts doc kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -debug -tidy -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/klinkstatus-3.5.2  USE="arts kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6  USE="alsa arts cups doc kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility spell ssl tiff -acl -debug -jpeg2k -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -xinerama -zeroconf"

[nomerge      ]    net-dns/libidn-0.5.15  USE="doc java nls -emacs"

[ebuild  NS   ]     virtual/jre-1.5.0  0 kB

[nomerge      ] games-arcade/blobwars-1.04

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.5-r1  USE="gif jpeg png tiff"

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11  USE="X alsa arts dga directfb fbcon opengl svga xv -aalib -esd -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11-r1  USE="doc"

[nomerge      ]     app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7  USE="doc qt3 tetex"

[nomerge      ]      media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2  USE="X java perl python -cairo -guile -lua -ocaml -php -ruby -static -tcltk"

[nomerge      ]       dev-lang/swig-1.3.25  USE="doc java perl python -guile -php -ruby -tcl -tk"

[ebuild  NS   ]        virtual/jdk-1.5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]         dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08  USE="X alsa doc nsplugin -examples -jce" 48,338 kB

[ebuild  NSF  ]          dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.5.0  44,565 kB

[ebuild  N    ]          dev-java/java-config-2.0.30  16 kB

[ebuild  N    ]           dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12  7 kB

```

Ho paura a smacherare altro, chissà che succederà!!

----------

## randomaze

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Allora, smacherando virtual/jdk-1.5.0, ottengo:

 

Prendi fiato, la fretta non é una buona consigliera.

Non devi smascherare virtual/jdk-1.5.0 (che, come suggerisce il nome é virtuale) ma il pacchetto dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08:

```
echo "dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## Luca89

L'eclipse in testing richiede la nuova generazione dei tool per gestire java, qua trovi la guida per fare l'upgrading.

----------

## skypjack

La guida l'ho già vista e seguita, ma niente...

Continua a voler installare blackdown...

Maledizione!!

Ho provato a smasherare anche solo il jdk della sun, ma niente...

Il problema è che non voglio che si installi blackdown e questo, puntualmente, torna fuori!!

----------

## Luca89

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> La guida l'ho giï¿½ vista e seguita, ma niente...
> 
> Continua a voler installare blackdown...
> 
> Maledizione!!

 

Devi averle entrambe, sia blackdown-sdk (per compilare java-1.4 e programmi della vecchia generazione) sia sun-jdk (per compilare 1.5 e tutti i programmi della nuova generazione). E' scritto pure nella guida.

----------

## skypjack

Ma se io non voglio compilare java-1.4 e programmi della vecchia generazione?

Devo aspettare che i vari programmi di sistema non richiedano più java 1.4 per poter disinstallare blackdown?

Uffa... mi toccherrà tenerlo, maledetto!!

----------

## Luca89

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ma se io non voglio compilare java-1.4 e programmi della vecchia generazione?

 

Non credo che tutti i programmi presenti in portage supportino la nuova generazione di java, sono state prese delle precauzioni per questo motivo; quando vengono cambiate le interfacce per qualsiasi causa si deve sempre avere un periodo dove sono disponibili entrambi metodi, senza di ciÃ² sarebbe un casino.

 *Quote:*   

> Devo aspettare che i vari programmi di sistema non richiedano piï¿½ java 1.4 per poter disinstallare blackdown?

 

Credo proprio di si.

----------

## duffimc

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti...
> 
> Forse sono un id**ta io, ma non ne vengo a capo!!
> 
> Cercando di installare eclipse instabile (vorrei la versione ultima uscita, visto che la stabile è un pò indietro), ottengo un:
> ...

 

Ciao...

appena hai risolto i tuoi problemi con l'installazione di java, non credo che sia necessario installare eclipse da portage..

mi spiego...anche io uso eclipse e quando l'ho installato l'ultima vers era masked in portage, cosi sono andato sul sito http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/ è l'ho scaricato, scompattato in una cartella ed eseguito...il tutto funziona alla meraviglia....

Ciaooo...e buon java....  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Ciao...
> 
> appena hai risolto i tuoi problemi con l'installazione di java, non credo che sia necessario installare eclipse da portage..
> 
> mi spiego...anche io uso eclipse e quando l'ho installato l'ultima vers era masked in portage, cosi sono andato sul sito http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/ ï¿½ l'ho scaricato, scompattato in una cartella ed eseguito...il tutto funziona alla meraviglia....
> ...

 

e perchÃ¨ non vuoi installarlo tramite portage?

----------

## duffimc

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *duffimc wrote:*   Ciao...
> 
> appena hai risolto i tuoi problemi con l'installazione di java, non credo che sia necessario installare eclipse da portage..
> 
> mi spiego...anche io uso eclipse e quando l'ho installato l'ultima vers era masked in portage, cosi sono andato sul sito http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/ ï¿½ l'ho scaricato, scompattato in una cartella ed eseguito...il tutto funziona alla meraviglia....
> ...

 

...Beh piu che di non volere è non ce ne bisogno...basta installare java...scompattare eclipse in una cartella...dopodiche potrai spostare eclipse ovunque tu voglia sull'hd.....

----------

## skypjack

Immagina un ambiente multiutente in cui tutti usano eclipse...

Ognuno se lo scarica? Oni 10 utenti perdi un Gb...

No, lo installi nel sistema da portage...

Mi spiace, grazie per il consiglio ma la tua via non è percorribile...

Preferisco portage e qualche iniezione dall'albero degli unstable!!

Non fa mai male...

----------

## Luca89

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> ...Beh piu che di non volere ï¿½ non ce ne bisogno...basta installare java...scompattare eclipse in una cartella...dopodiche potrai spostare eclipse ovunque tu voglia sull'hd.....

 

Mah, hai un concetto un po' strano di package manager, se esistono i package manager Ã¨ per semplificare la vita agli utenti, non la vuoi semplificata, vabbe, te la vedi tu.

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> *

 

Sono daccordissimo con te, considerando poi il fatto che te lo aggiorna automaticamente assieme agli altri pacchetti e non devi andare a riscaricarlo dal sito, eliminare il vecchio e mettere il nuovo. Secondo me non bisogna mai installare alcun pacchetto al di fuori del package manager (nel nostro caso portage).

----------

## skypjack

Ok... Tutto ok...

Vado ad installare eclipse 3.2 dopo averlo smascherato...

Le dipendenze sono ok...

sun-jdk come vm di sistema...

Procedo...

```

!!! ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  eclipse-sdk-3.2.ebuild, line 208:   Called die

!!! build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=blackdown-jdk-1.4.2  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

... done!

```

Argh!!!

Che diavoleria è questa?

Quale maledizione su eclipse 3.2?

----------

## Luca89

Qualche riga piÃ¹ sopra c'Ã¨ qualcosa di utile? "java-check-enviroment" restituisce tutto ok?

----------

## skypjack

per java-check-environment è tutto ok...

la compilazione di eclipse è costellata di errori del tipo:

```

...

.java

    [javac]  (at line 68)

    [javac]     wc.setAttribute(JUnitBaseLaunchConfiguration.LAUNCH_CONTAINER_ATTR, container);

    [javac]                                                  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

    [javac] Discouraged access: The field LAUNCH_CONTAINER_ATTR from the type JUnitBaseLaunchConfiguration is not accessible due to restriction on classpath entry /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.jdt.junit/junitsupport.jar

    [javac] ----------

    [javac] 57. WARNING in /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.ui/src/org/eclipse/pde/internal/ui/launcher/JUnitWorkbenchShortcut.java

    [javac]  (at line 70)

    [javac]     wc.setAttribute(JUnitBaseLaunchConfiguration.TESTNAME_ATTR, testName);

    [javac]                     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

    [javac] Discouraged access: The type JUnitBaseLaunchConfiguration is not accessible due to restriction on classpath entry /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.jdt.junit/junitsupport.jar

    [javac] ----------

    [javac] 58. WARNING in /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.ui/src/org/eclipse/pde/internal/ui/launcher/JUnitWorkbenchShortcut.java

    [javac]  (at line 70)

    [javac]     wc.setAttribute(JUnitBaseLaunchConfiguration.TESTNAME_ATTR, testName);

    [javac]                                                  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

    [javac] Discouraged access: The field TESTNAME_ATTR from the type JUnitBaseLaunchConfiguration is not accessible due to restriction on classpath entry /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.jdt.junit/junitsupport.jar

    [javac] ----------

    [javac] 59. WARNING in /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.ui/src/org/eclipse/pde/internal/ui/launcher/JUnitWorkbenchShortcut.java

    [javac]  (at line 80)

    [javac]     AssertionVMArg.setArgDefault(wc);

    [javac]     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

    [javac] Discouraged access: The type AssertionVMArg is not accessible due to restriction on classpath entry /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.jdt.junit/junitsupport.jar

    [javac] ----------

    [javac] 60. WARNING in /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.pde.ui/src/org/eclipse/pde/internal/ui/launcher/JUnitWorkbenchShortcut.java

    [javac]  (at line 80)

...

```

Sai aiutarmi?

----------

## Luca89

```
GENTOO_VM=blackdown-jdk-1.4.2  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER="" 
```

Queste righe significano che per compilare stai usando blackdown, invece dovresti usare sun-jdk. Credo sia questo il problema, devi cambiare la jdk con java-config-2.

----------

## skypjack

Altro piccolo problema:

ho impostato sun-jdk come vm di sistema, non significa che userà di default sun-jdk per compilare?

Perchè altrimenti non so come agire... Consigli?

Ma poi, in realtà, facendo un grep java su env, ottengo:

```

...

JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

JAVAC=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac

JDK_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

...
```

Come vedi, non corrispondono!! Perchè questa incosistenza? Non ho toccato niente, ergo dovrebbe non essere così... ??

----------

## Luca89

Hai fatto un "env-update; source /etc/profile"?

----------

## skypjack

Ovviamente...

Io proprio non riesco a capire...

ho controllato anche con java-config-2 e è impostato sun-jdk

devo configurare altro per fargli usare javac di sun-jdk 1.5?

PS: ma tu usi eclipse 3.2 senza problemi da portage?

----------

## duffimc

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Immagina un ambiente multiutente in cui tutti usano eclipse...
> 
> 

 

....effettivamente non l'avevo vista sotto questo lato...   :Embarassed: 

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me non bisogna mai installare alcun pacchetto al di fuori del package manager (nel nostro caso portage).
> 
> 

 

...si si...pienamente d'accordo...non avevo considerato i "difetti" di non installarlo con portage....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile: 

Ciaoo

----------

## skypjack

Fatto sta che il problema resta!!

Nessuno ha installato eclipse 3.2 con sun-jdk 1.5 e può postarmi il suo package.keywords e indicarmi la procedura seguita?

Non riesco a venirne a capo e il 3.0 ha molte ma molte meno funzionalità rispetto al nuovo eclipse!!

AIUTO!!

PS: Potrebbe essere che non ho impostato il compilatore da usare nel file sotto /etc? Anche se, direi, non essendo impostato dovrebbe utilizzare il jdk relativo alla vm impostata, no?

----------

## Luca89

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Fatto sta che il problema resta!!
> 
> Nessuno ha installato eclipse 3.2 con sun-jdk 1.5 e puï¿½ postarmi il suo package.keywords e indicarmi la procedura seguita?
> 
> Non riesco a venirne a capo e il 3.0 ha molte ma molte meno funzionalitï¿½ rispetto al nuovo eclipse!!
> ...

 

Io lo uso, se ti puÃ² servire questo Ã¨ il mio file:

```
dev-java/ant-core

dev-java/ant-tasks

dev-java/ant

dev-java/java-config

dev-java/java-config-wrapper

dev-java/javatoolkit

=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4*

=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5*

=dev-java/ibm-jdk-bin-1.4*

=dev-java/ibm-jdk-bin-1.5*

=dev-java/jrockit-jdk-bin-1.4*

=dev-java/jrockit-jdk-bin-1.5*

=dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4*

dev-java/kaffe

=dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4*

=dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5*

=dev-java/ibm-jre-bin-1.4*

=dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4*

virtual/jdk

virtual/jre

dev-java/eclipse-ecj

dev-java/jikes

dev-java/java-sdk-docs

dev-java/lucene

net-p2p/azureus

dev-java/swt

dev-java/bcprov

dev-util/eclipse-sdk

```

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Potrebbe essere che non ho impostato il compilatore da usare nel file sotto /etc? Anche se, direi, non essendo impostato dovrebbe utilizzare il jdk relativo alla vm impostata, no?

 

Il programma java-config imposta automaticamente i file sotto /etc/env.d in modo da farti usare il compilatore java che hai selezionato.

----------

## skypjack

Allora, nel mio package.keywords ho, relativamente a java:

```

dev-java/ant-core

dev-java/ant-tasks

dev-java/ant

dev-java/java-config

dev-java/java-config-wrapper

dev-java/javatoolkit

=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4*

=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5*

=dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4*

=dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4*

=dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5*

=dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4*

virtual/jdk

virtual/jre

#dev-util/eclipse-sdk

dev-java/lucene

dev-java/java-sdk-docs

sys-libs/db

dev-util/eclipse-sdk

```

Il java-check-environment non mi da errori, anzi me li ha dati, ho reinstallato blackdown come mi suggeriva e ora mi fa i complimenti perchè tutto va bene!!

con java-config mi sono limitato a dare:

```

# java-config -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

*)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.08 [sun-jdk-1.5]

# java-config -S 2

Now using sun-jdk-1.5 as your generation-2 system JVM

```

E nient'altro. Poi, ho provato ad installare eclipse.

Questi i miei passi.

Mi sono perso qualcosa ho, come pensavo, dovrebbe funzionare e non è normale non lo faccia?

----------

## Luca89

Io ho qualcosa in piÃ¹ nel file, tipo eclipse-ecj che dovrebbe essere il compilatore java usato da eclipse.

----------

## skypjack

Momento: il compilatore che?

Il "vecchio" eclipse-sdk non aveva bisogno di quello per funzionare!!

E poi, eclipse è fatto a forza di plugin, io ci programmerò un pò di tutto...

Credi davvero sia quello il problema?

Il bello è che, preso dagli output di compilazione:

```

    [javac] [checking org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.util.HashtableOfObjectToIntArray]

    [javac] [wrote /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/jdtcoresrc/compiler/org/eclipse/jdt/internal/compiler/util/HashtableOfObjectToIntArray.class]

    [javac] [checking org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.util.Messages]

    [javac] [wrote /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/jdtcoresrc/compiler/org/eclipse/jdt/internal/compiler/util/Messages$MessagesProperties.class]

    [javac] [wrote /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/jdtcoresrc/compiler/org/eclipse/jdt/internal/compiler/util/Messages.class]

    [javac] [checking org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.util.SimpleSet]

    [javac] [wrote /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/jdtcoresrc/compiler/org/eclipse/jdt/internal/compiler/util/SimpleSet.class]

    [javac] [checking org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.util.Util]

    [javac] [wrote /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/jdtcoresrc/compiler/org/eclipse/jdt/internal/compiler/util/Util$Displayable.class]

    [javac] [wrote /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/jdtcoresrc/compiler/org/eclipse/jdt/internal/compiler/util/Util$1.class]

    [javac] [wrote /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/jdtcoresrc/compiler/org/eclipse/jdt/internal/compiler/util/Util.class]

    [javac] [total 5615ms]

     [echo] UPDATE ecj.jar

BUILD SUCCESSFUL

Total time: 8 seconds

     [echo] TARGET: compiler2

     [echo] compilerArg -encoding ISO-8859-1

     [echo] build compiler org.eclipse.jdt.core.JDTCompilerAdapter

     [echo] UPDATE ecj.jar

BUILD SUCCESSFUL

Total time: 8 seconds

     [echo] Deleting jars to recompile...

     [echo] Compiling...

     [echo] Copying source from org.eclipse.swt project to folder /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.ia64/src folder /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.ia64/temp.folder.

    [javac] ----------

    [javac] 1. WARNING in /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.ia64/src/Eclipse SWT/gtk/org/eclipse/swt/widgets/Display.java

    [javac]  (at line 1101)

    [javac]     Control control = null;

    [javac]             ^^^^^^^

    [javac] The local variable control is never read

    [javac] ----------

    [javac] 1 problem (1 warning)

```

In parte fa bene, poi impazzisce e ciao belli!! Io proprio non capisco... AIUTO!!

Il fatto è che, se guardiamo gli errori:

```

actions/ResourceMgmtActionProvider.java

    [javac]  (at line 188)

    [javac]     closeUnrelatedProjectsAction = new CloseUnrelatedProjectsAction(shell);

    [javac]                                    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

    [javac] Discouraged access: The constructor CloseUnrelatedProjectsAction(Shell) is not accessible due to restriction on classpath entry /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.ui.ide/@dot

    [javac] ----------

    [javac] 5. WARNING in /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.ui.navigator.resources/src/org/eclipse/ui/internal/navigator/resources/actions/ResourceMgmtActionProvider.java

    [javac]  (at line 188)

    [javac]     closeUnrelatedProjectsAction = new CloseUnrelatedProjectsAction(shell);

    [javac]                                        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

    [javac] Discouraged access: The type CloseUnrelatedProjectsAction is not accessible due to restriction on classpath entry /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.ui.ide/@dot

    [javac] ----------

    [javac] 6. WARNING in /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.ui.navigator.resources/src/org/eclipse/ui/internal/navigator/resources/actions/ResourceMgmtActionProvider.java

    [javac]  (at line 206)

    [javac]     return IDEWorkbenchPlugin.getIDEImageDescriptor(relativePath);

    [javac]            ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

    [javac] Discouraged access: The type IDEWorkbenchPlugin is not accessible due to restriction on classpath entry /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.ui.ide/@dot

    [javac] ----------

```

Sembra sia un problema nei sorgenti di Eclipse e non nel mio sistema... Sbaglio?

Ah... Una cosa ho fatto, impostato il flag no-seamonkey per evitare spazzatura nel sistema, visto che la suite mozilla non mi interessava!!

Non sarà quello, spero...

Questo, poi, è ciò che dice poco prima di "morire":

```

    [javac] ----------

    [javac] 60 problems (60 warnings)

     [echo] Assembling...

   [subant] Failure for target 'pre.gather.bin.parts' of: /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.platform.doc.user/customBuildCallbacks.xml

   [subant] The following error occurred while executing this line:

   [subant] Target `pre.gather.bin.parts' does not exist in this project.

   [subant] Failure for target 'pre.gather.bin.parts' of: /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.platform.doc.isv/customBuildCallbacks.xml

   [subant] The following error occurred while executing this line:

   [subant] Target `pre.gather.bin.parts' does not exist in this project.

```

Che senso ha? Se la canta e se la suona!!

----------

## skypjack

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti...
> 
> Forse sono un id**ta io, ma non ne vengo a capo!!
> 
> Cercando di installare eclipse instabile (vorrei la versione ultima uscita, visto che la stabile è un pò indietro), ottengo un:
> ...

 

----------

## skypjack

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti...
> 
> Forse sono un id**ta io, ma non ne vengo a capo!!
> 
> Cercando di installare eclipse instabile (vorrei la versione ultima uscita, visto che la stabile è un pò indietro), ottengo un:
> ...

 

----------

## skypjack

Ok... Problema risolto!!

Come diavolo si aggiunge il tag risolto?

Ad ogni modo, come consigliato in un post inglese, ho, nell'ordine, dato:

```

# emerge -C blackdown-jdk sun-jdk

# emerge -uND world

```

Quest'ultimo comando, mi ha reinstallato nel sistema il sun-jdk e blackdown e correttamente legato ad essi virtual/jdk-1.5, virtual/jre-1.5 e virtual/jdk-1.4, più altro che ora non ricordo.

Ad ogni modo, si può agire anche semplicemente come:

```

# emerge sun-jdk blackdown-jdk virtual/jdk-1.5 virtual/jdk-1.4 virtual/jre-1.5

```

Almeno credo, ma non avendolo sperimentato non ci giurerei.

Ad ogni modo, seguendo la guida per l'upgrade e impostando la flag USE java, non dovrebbero esserci problemi seguendo il primo metodo.

Devo dire che nel frattempo ho portato anche dev-java/ant, già "smascherato" in package.keywords, alla versione 1.6.5 in quanto, nonostante senza vincoli, si era fermato alla 1.6.2 (non so perchè, ad ogni modo, visto che in ~x86 dovrebbe usare la 1.6.5, ma questa è un'altra storia).

Et voilà!!

Adesso tutto funziona!!

Ripeto la domanda: come diavolo metto il tag risolto?

PS: scusate se ho ripetuto due volte il mio primo post, ma era un tentativo fallito fi settare il [RISOLTO]!! Che imbranato, eh? Oops... Sorry!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ok... Problema risolto!!
> 
> Come diavolo si aggiunge il tag risolto?

 

si edita il titolo del primo post   :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Ah... OK!!

Immagino tramite modifica e non riporta, come ho fatto io, facendo danno!!

Oops... Ancora scusate per l'errore!!

Thanks...

----------

